# Vinyl Bulkheads



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

It is time to repair/replace the bulkhead at the Matagorda place. If I replace, many tell me that I should consider vinyl. So I ask the following questions:


Roughly, how much does the vinyl bulkhead system cost? I have 55' of water frontage. Let's say everything is replaced including tiebacks, etc.
Are there downsides to the vinyl systems? Most interested in first person experience.
What other products/systems should I consider?
Thanks for you help. TM


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Vinyl is a plus if you do not have room to work. Like house close to the water or deck over buklkhead. They are good if properly installed as long as you use the correct thinkness stuff. they make about 3 different kinds. Cannot stand much exposure above the mudline without some kind of whaler (mid support). yes they cost a little more probably 110 to 125 bucks a foot. If there is room to work you might consider concrete. They are good but takes lots of heavy hardware to install. Little less expensive. Maybe 100 to 110 a foot.

Charlie


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

It seems that every vinyl bulkhead I've seen has bowed or broken. May be bad installation procedures and I'm sure that some folks are satisfied with theirs. There is one down the way from us that was installed last year and a huge section has already broken out. Personally, I'd go with another material.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Good feedback. Perhaps I should have asked the question:

What is the best system/material you have seen for bulkheads? This is for a river front lot on the Colorado so there are boat wakes, tidal flow, etc.


----------



## MAGNUM (Jun 25, 2004)

First of all, this is not an area where you want to get cheap. It's gonna cost, but if you do it right you'll be happy for a long time.

Concrete is probably the best, but by far the most expensive. Also, if you're in clay driving the sheets is a major problem.

If I was building one for myself I'd use vinyl. Most of the bowed ones are probably not built right. Like Charlie said, you're gonna need a big strong whaler and some good tiebacks. On the river, having enough room for tiebacks may be a problem.

I know the manufacturer will tell you how to build one up to about 5 feet. After that, you'll need an engineer.

Here's a website to check out. 
http://www.cmilc.com/products/shoreguardcloc.htm


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i have vynl on my place at sargent, if they do not have stainless tie backs and have support on the outside you will have problems out of it. David murphy at sargent does a good job on the ones that he installs, and is going to repair mine for me. Mine has been down 6 yrs.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

We had about 250' of vinyl with a concret cap installed about a year ago. We went with the heavy vinyl, 6"x4" whaler on the outside, and stainless tie backs. We were told that the cost was about the same as concrete. We had room to install concrete, but went with the vinyl thinking there would be less collateral damage. We found out we had a second wooden bulkhead buried inside of the visible wooden bulkhead. It was a mess. Bottomline it all comes down to who does the install. This is especially true on the vinyl. Tom Wiche installed ours and we ended up with an excellent job.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Be very careful who you choose.....

Some family members got burned by a local with shoty workmanship....

They stoped him but not without loosing a large amount of money.

All the others in the canals done by this guy have failed and he is no where to be found.


----------



## Splitshot (May 23, 2004)

I replaced what was left of an old wood bulkhead with a Northstar 3100 product 2 years ago. I did not have enough space to get a backhoe in to push em with, so I used a 16lb sledge and jetted them in. Went 6' down and 4' up, with a 4"x6" top front , 2"x6" top rear capped with a 2"x12". 12' SS tiebacks with 6' deadman.

At that time the vinyl material was going for $3.40/ft. Now it's up to $4.50+ I believe. so for roughly 60' (43' bulkhead and 16' wingbacks) and all of the bulkhead material, wood and hardware it cost me roughly $3,500. 53 yards of dirt and tractor work $400. My lift and dock cost me another $6,000. 
That was then...

I also had David Murphy do my tractor work and push my poles for my dock and lift which I built along with some decks on the rear.

I did alot of research and talked with the manufacturers which helped.
http://www.buildingproductsplus.com/


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Great, thanks for the super feedback and the photos. So, if I understand, going up much more than about 4 feet I probably need two supports, middle and top, to prevent bowing. I think I need to go about 6 feet tall.

Splitshot, how hard was it to drive those in yourself. I think I have room for a small tractor. My first thought was just to let someone do it turnkey, but perhaps I need a big project this winter.


----------



## Splitshot (May 23, 2004)

How much you are able to push down is a start. I used a ½" pipe to see how far I was able to push it into the mud then clay and some harder clay. Then I figured how tall I wanted the bulkhead to be above the mud line, added the 2 together for a total sheet length. If you are going up high you definetely want a whaler at or just above high tide line and have it tied back as well.

Depending on what you have to go through it could be easy or hard. The hardest part was breaking through the shell layer which I did with a 10' - ½" pipe rigged to a water hose. I was lucky that nothing(concrete ect...)was tossed in behind or in front of the old bulkhead.

I drive 22 the first day using a 12lb sledge and water jet until I broke the handle on the sledge. Then took it easy driving a few each weekend with a 16lb sledge.

I just got tired of waiting for contractors as I bought the place mid summer and they were all in full force install mode so there was a long waiting list.

The Bulkhead only took me 3 months of weekends. I would do it again but with a backhoe ! Lol.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Go with vinyl or concrete.... Unless you dont plan on having it too much longer... Then wood would work..

There is a new product out there, i will see if i can find the name.. But its alot like trex.. Its a mix of concrete, plastic and wood.... Doesnt fade, doesnt warp and guarantee for 50 years... So the bulkhead guys told me.. Ive seen one lot done with it in bayou vista and it looks Great.. Will it hold up, who knows.

Thomas


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

What would it cost for Cement bags dropped and stacked with Rebar driven through each series????

John


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

You may need a friend to help you out, its a heck of job. And it was NS 9000 we had installed. This guy that installed ours did one heck of a great job for us. He's a funny guy, tho, but very up front and still around. He even came by after Hur. Rita to check our bulkhead. 

One thought is to watch how this is done. Picking up those sheets and jetting them properly is not an easy task. Our yard looked like a bomb site for a long long time, especially when they found that second wall. Gives me the shivers anytime I think about it. Scout was lucky, he was in Florida working, I was here dealing with it. 

sb:>


----------

